# احبك يارب ياقوتى



## ناجى عدلى زكى (29 مايو 2007)

ان اكون ضعيفا والرب معى (قوتى)خير لى من ان اكون قويا والرب مفارقنى (اى يتركنى لقوتى او ان اكون متكلا على زراعى)داود النبى هزم جليات الجبار بقوه رب المجد ساعدنى يارب انا الضعيف كى اترك الخطيه والتصق بك لانى كلما اتركها ارجع واعود اليها اعطنى ان اتضع كما فعل الانبا انطونيوس واتضاعى هو ان اتذكر اننى رمادوهبنى القوه التى بها اواجه ضعفى فيكحتى تتفاضل نعمتك معى وتاتى معونتى من عندك الخطيه ناعمه كالحيه فهى تبدا بخيوط من حرير وتضعنى فى قيود من حديد ان الشيطان يهرب من الضعفاء لان الرب قوتهماعطنى يارب قلب يعرف يحبك امين:36_22_25:اعطنى يارب قلب يلتهب بحبك فانا فى حاجه شديده اليك والى معونتك صلوا معى ومن اجل كل الضعفاء امثالى:yaka:


----------



## فادية (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: احبك يارب ياقوتى*



ناجى عدلى زكى قال:


> ان اكون ضعيفا والرب معى (قوتى)خير لى من ان اكون قويا والرب مفارقنى (اى يتركنى لقوتى او ان اكون متكلا على زراعى)داود النبى هزم جليات الجبار بقوه رب المجد ساعدنى يارب انا الضعيف كى اترك الخطيه والتصق بك لانى كلما اتركها ارجع واعود اليها اعطنى ان اتضع كما فعل الانبا انطونيوس واتضاعى هو ان اتذكر اننى رمادوهبنى القوه التى بها اواجه ضعفى فيكحتى تتفاضل نعمتك معى وتاتى معونتى من عندك الخطيه ناعمه كالحيه فهى تبدا بخيوط من حرير وتضعنى فى قيود من حديد ان الشيطان يهرب من الضعفاء لان الرب قوتهماعطنى يارب قلب يعرف يحبك امين:36_22_25:اعطنى يارب قلب يلتهب بحبك فانا فى حاجه شديده اليك والى معونتك صلوا معى ومن اجل كل الضعفاء امثالى:yaka:



امين يا رب 
وانا اصلي معك لالهي الحبيب 
بان يقويني ويمسك بيدي لاستطيع الاستمرار في طريقه المضيئ 
وان يبعد الشيطان عن دروبي 
لاتنعم دايما بقرب الاله المحب 
شكرا على موضوعك عزيزي ناجي 
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## LOLA012 (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: احبك يارب ياقوتى*

امين 
حقا يارب انت ملاذ كل ضعيف ومشتهى كل نفس لذلك احبتك العذاري ولذلك احبك يارب ياقوتى 
اختكم lolaaaaaaaaaaaaa​


----------



## ناجى عدلى زكى (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: احبك يارب ياقوتى*

جميله جدا مشاركتكم فى كل شىء اشعر بتعزيه حقا صادقه كلاماتك يارب ياقوتى انت قلت تكفيك نعمتى فان قوتى فى الضعف تكمل يارب اعطنى ان اكمل بالروح مبداته بالجسد وليس العكس اى ان تكون النهايه احلى من البدايات بقوتك يارب وبصلوات كل من يرفع قلبه ويديه وصلوات بطركنا المحبوب وكل من عبدك بقلب طاهر واولا ام النور مريم


----------



## emadky (6 أبريل 2010)

الرب نورى وخلاصى مما اخاف الرب حصن حياتى منما اجزع​


----------



## kalimooo (10 أبريل 2010)

*
شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2010)

ميرررررسى على الصلاه الرائعه 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (11 أبريل 2010)

> اعطنى يارب قلب يلتهب بحبك فانا فى حاجه شديده اليك والى معونتك


 

امين


صلاة طيبة 
ربنا يباركك
شكرا لك​


----------



## happy angel (13 أبريل 2010)

*احبك يارب ياقوتى الرب صخرتى وحصنى ومنقذى
الهى صخرتى به احتمى ترسى وقرن خلاصى وملجأى

هو حبيبى يمينه تعضدنى ولطفه يعظمنى وبه لا تتقلقل عقباى فمبارك هو اله 

صخرتى حصنى وملجأى ومنقذى*​


----------



## christianbible5 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

> من الضعفاء لان الرب قوتهماعطنى يارب قلب يعرف يحبك امين:36_22_25:اعطنى يارب قلب يلتهب بحبك فانا فى حاجه شديده اليك والى معونتك صلوا معى ومن اجل كل الضعفاء امثالى:yaka:


*آمين...*
*الرب ينور حياتك ويجعل صلاتك بخور...*
*يا رب خلص شعبك وبارك ميراثك...*
*اشفق اللهم على من خارج حظيرتك...*
*اشفق اللهم على البشرية وارحمنا واستجب لنا...*


----------

